# December Conditions at Mount Tremblant, Quebec?



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone in that area have an idea if Tremblant is decently ride-able near christmas time? I'm doing a bit of a circuit of hills in Canada with friends this year and we're opening at Tremblant a little before xmas. At the moment I'm praying there will be enough snow that I won't be kicking myself for not going out west instead. Any input?


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

i've been to tremblant twice on weekend trips in late december. There's usually no snow, it can get windy and there are some runs that are closed. But for december in ontario/quebec its still a good mountain


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I was there a couple of years ago between Christmas and New Year's, and it was super cold. Between -10 and -15 C much of the time, I think. At one point I took off my gloves to take some photos on the hill, and my hands quickly got so cold that the only way I could warm them was to unzip my jacket and stick my hands in my armpits under my clothes, to get bare skin contact.

There was plenty of snow everywhere, but also a good amount of ice. We heard that conditions had been terrific until a week or two before we arrived, when the region was hit by a severe ice storm. (There was also a lot of ice on the streets in Montreal, where we stayed.) Tremblant hadn't fully recovered yet, so anything really steep looked a bit like a lunar landscape.

The worst part for me was probably driving along the frozen, undulating road to the back side of Tremblant for quick access to the lifts over there.  It seemed to go on forever.


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

thats info. I'm not the least bit worried about cold


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

One advantage of the extreme cold is that it facilitates snowmaking. Tremblant closes pretty early -- I believe the last lifts went up at 3:30 p.m. while we were there, and the snow machines went on full force at about 4. On one occasion my son and I stayed on the hill late to help an injured skier, then got buffeted by artificial blizzards on the way down. Couldn't see anything much of the way.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

The weather is unpredictable. One year it will be dry and freezing and other years mild and snowy. There will be runs open for sure. If there's not a lot of natural snow fall I would say about 1/2 the mountain will be open by then as long as it doesn't rain. If they get natural snow as well as the canon's I would say more than 1/2 will be open.


----------



## PiKiT (Nov 12, 2009)

anyone been there earlier around the second week of December?

I will be going the 12-15 this year not sure if it will have snow?


----------

